

How Real People Will Use Windows 8 - danielionescu
http://dotnet.dzone.com/articles/how-real-people-will-use

======
aggarwalachal
The most stupid thing they ever did was remove the "Start" button.

who introduces "hot corners" without telling people that they are there.

